# Austria Vignette...Germany to Switzerland



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

From http://www.austria.info/au/plan-your-trip/driving-to-austria-1162412.html

Costs €2 from drive-through vending machines at the border. Not sure if it is still offered, but was the last time I went through there in 2011.

_KorridorVignette for the A14 Rheintal/Walgau Motorway in Vorarlberg
In order to relieve congestion around the city of Bregenz on the banks of Lake Constance the 'KorridorVignette' will be introduced and will apply to the 23-km long corridor ("Korridor") on the A14 Rheintal/Walgau motorway in the federal state of Vorarlberg between the German border and Hohenems (Exit 23, near the Swiss border crossing). The 'KorridorVignette' will only be available for a limited period of time, namely until the opening of the second tube of the Pfänder Tunnel, which is due to be completed in 2013.

The KorridorVignette will apply to all single- and twin-track vehicles (passenger cars, motorhomes and motorcycles) with a maximum gross vehicle weight of up to (and including) 3.5 t and will cost EUR 2.00 (incl. VAT) for one direction.
Please note: Drivers who are in possession of a valid annual, 2-month or 10-day toll sticker do not require an additional KorridorVignette!

The KorridorVignette may be purchased at the beginning and the end of the corridor at vending machines which can be operated directly from the vehicle. It will also be available for purchase at a number of authorised agents on roads leading to the corridor (primarily at petrol stations and service areas)._


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

I only need it from Innsbruck to Italy but I'll buy one. Good souvenir anyway


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

neurom said:


> We appreciate the opportunity you have given us to make a simple issue into a complicated connundrum. This is what is great about the fester community. You have washed away our boredom for a couple of days of our existence and for that we are grateful. So are you buying the vignette or not?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


Yes...I will 100% buy the vignette if I take the A14.
Depending what time I leave the castles that morning will determine whether I take the autobahn or two lane through austria.....stay tuned....leave in may


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Keep the vignette, it will be a great thing to place in your shadow box after your trip alongside your plates and maybe a pass map or your international license.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

SD Z4MR said:


> The short answer is yes, you are required to purchase an Austrian vignette if you plan to drive on any autobahn in Austria, regardless of the distance.


Not entirely correct........the section from Kiefersfelden (the German/Austrian border coming from Munich or Rosenheim) to Kufstein-Sud (the connection to the Wilder Kaiser ski resorts and the Tauern road through St. Johann) is officially excluded, year-round, from Vignette controls.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Kanuck said:


> From http://www.austria[/img] ******** LINK BLOCKED Report to Moderators ********au/plan-your-trip/driving-to-austria-1162412.html[/URL]
> 
> Costs €2 from drive-through vending machines at the border. Not sure if it is still offered, but was the last time I went through there in 2011.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

sactoken said:


> I'd gladly pay a bit over $100 a year to get highways here as well-maintained as theirs!


Some of the toll roads in TX are comparable in quality to the autobahn in my opinion.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

sactoken said:


> I checked the website of the Austrian autobahn/expressway agency, ASFiNAG, and it looks like they do still offer a one-way €2.00 toll ticket for this section of the A14.


I think we have a winner!


----------

